# Co2 inline diffuser system...



## davesurfer (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone see or try this inline diffuser system: http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/cal-aqua-diffuser-13mm.html# ? Looks very sensible. And an external one would mean less build up of algae, better distibution of CO2 throughout the tank because it's being pushed with your filtered water into the tank.

The only concerns are: 1. the filter intake tubing is not CO2 resistant 2. The diffuser looks like it has to be in an upright position and placed on the outside of the tank, not just hanging with the way the tubes hang 3. Only recommended for up to 55 gallon? why?

Right now I'm going to be setting up a 33 gallon and have the inverted bell glass diffuser which I'll be using. I've just heard it's hard to clean.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks nice. The only thing is it looks like an accidental nudge away from cracking. I don't think the filter tubing not being co2 resistant isn't a big deal. The co2 itself won't really touch the tubing. If the reactor is doing its job, then the only thing that will touch the filter tubing will be co2 enriched water and not the gas form of co2. It's the same if you're using any other sort of diffusor, co2 enriched water is still passing through your filter(I'm assuming you are using something along the sorts of a rhinox diffusor). As for algae build-up, it'll probably get some algae if there is some light hitting it. The algae shouldn't hinder performance on this thing as it would with the those ceramic disk diffusors. I've always had those rex-style reactors for my diffusion. Gonna try to mesh mod a pump for my next diffusion method. Hth...


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

The only thing that keeps me is the price and possible breakage. I saw a thread where somebody made a similar thing with pvc pipe and a nano diffuser.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I had one of those. I loved it. I don't think the CO2 and filter tubing is any more a problem this was versus using a PVC reactor. I had mine mounted to the side glass. I think it could be mounted anywhere but on its side. Really a durable piece. CO2 tubing fits very snugly on it.

Algae built up less fast than an in tank one. I would try to keep it out of direct sunlight as that will casue it to speed up teh growth.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have one on a 50 gallon tank using an Eheim 2217. Very sturdy and really looks great on outside of tank. Cleaned it the first time last week and works just as well. Only drawback to me was the $$$.


----------



## davesurfer (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips. I just ordered one and I think it'll be great! What is a good way of cleaning it? Soaking it in a bleach solution?

Also, I'm looking for clear hosing, not the green stuff that comes with the Eheim filters, anyone know a good place to find it?


----------

